# Would like your advice on a system I'm thinking of putting together



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Greetings all,

I would like thoughts from folks more experienced in system set-ups than myself. The HT I'm thinking of putting together will be close to $10,000 by my calculation (which may be way off.) Before I plunk down that kind of money, I would like to know if I'm clueless or if I'm in the ballpark.

I am having a house built and in it I have a room that's about about twenty feet by roughly fifteen feet. I plan to have my system set up going the long way. This room communicates directly with the kitchen so it's kind of like a family room.

The monitor I'm thinking of is the Pioneer Elite Pro-FHD 50-in. plasma. I've seen this priced for as low as $4,800 on the web, so I'm hoping I might be able to get it with shipping for around $5,550. I like the picture as I've compared it to other plasmas and LCDs, both 1080P and interlaced. The picture is unquestionably the best I've seen. It doesn't have a tuner, but I watch cable exclusively so that's okay.

I'm also looking at the Yamaha HTR-5990 receiver. I don't know much about receivers, but I read where this one puts out a lot of watts, can convert 480i signals to 1080p (I think), and has two HDMI inputs and one HDMI out. It is also programmable for up to three zones, two of which I would definitely need.

I am thinking that I would get the PS3 because it's the cheapest blu-ray out there, it offers HDMI 1.3 specs (though I don't know what HDMI protocol the Yamaha is up to, but my guess would be an earlier HDMI like 1.1 or 1.2). The other thing I like about the PS3 is that it comes with wireless connectivity and I would like to be able to stream an internet radio station through the Yamaha (not sure if I can do this!). I am also uncertain how navigating the internet over the PS3 works; this is something I will need to go to Best Buy for a demonstration, assuming it works.

Finally, I was thinking of the KEF 3005 egg-shaped speakers. Again, I don't know much about speakers, so I'm going on what other people have said. I've also listened to quite a few systems, but frankly, in a store any system will sound differently than it does in your house. The other thing I would like to do is mount these speakers near the ceiling, but I couldn't figure out from the web site if this was possible. ($1,500).

The area of my house where this system will sit is wired for 5.1 (three in the front and two behind); However, the other key issue I need to figure out is this: I also have my house wired for sound throughout the house with a total of 16 speakers. These speakers are separate from the surround system. What I'd like to do is play the web stream from the PS3 through the Yamaha and out to all those speakers, though not necessarily at the same time. Does anyone know if this is possible? The lines for those sixteen speakers aggragate right where I plan to set up the HT. I think I need to also get a simple switcher box that would accept those lines for the speakers and input that into one of the connections on the Yamaha.

I would very much like to hear any one's thoughts on this set up. Whether or not it''s do-able, or if you think I'm totally off my rocker.

Thanks very much

bfg


----------

